# KW Suspensions invites you to "Let us know what you think!"



## Guest (Dec 4, 2001)

KW Suspensions North America would like to take this opportunity to
thank all of the VW Vortexers for participating in the KW Introductory Offer.
As many of you know, this program was designed to employ you as a
spokesperson for KW Suspensions, through education and experience. Now
that you have had your KW Coilovers installed for a few weeks, and had
some time to evaluate them first hand, we would like to hear from you!
Please post your questions, comments and suggestions on this forum and
let us know how to take KW Suspensions to the next level in complete
performance, service, and quality. The information gathered will allow
KW Suspensions North America to meet and exceed all of your expectations.
P.S. For all of the people that missed out on this special offer, we
invite you to visit the all-new
www.kwsuspensions.com featuring the NEW 2002 VW & Audi Pricing and
Applications. You wont regret it!
Thank you in advance for your participation.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Just bought a set from ECStuning, I will let you all know as soon as I get them on 

$1200, hit pretty hard though wish that sale was still going on for the limited offer :beer:


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

i hit the limited time offer, i got them for $700 on ECS.
The ones i got off ECS were ST coils but it says they were made with KW so i shall continue my review.
These are for sure the best bang for your buck. Ride is better than expected, i love them. I can lift them up for winter and a different height for the track or sport driving. In the summer i SLAM IT!! and trust me they go low, they will tuck OEM wheels and tires. The front goes down a little lower than the rear cuz on the rear i hit the axle before i can get as low as possible. But between you and me, i cut a coil off the back a few days ago and it sits about a half an inch lower and still rides good. 
Keep in mind, im weird, youll prolly keep it up a little higher for better ride quality, so there is no NEED to cut the coil.

Over all

Ride height - 9/10 

ride quality - 8/10

installation - 10/10 EASY!!!

price - 10/10


----------

